# sağ ol bebek



## melissa123

can someone translate this please...thank you 

saol bebek


----------



## havle

bebek means baby I guess...


----------



## Volcano

*Thank you baby*


----------



## havle

saol means thank u? I though tessuker means thank u..


----------



## Volcano

*Sağol means thank you/thanks also.*


----------



## veronica55

If we translate exactly Sağol means "be fine, be healthy" But in real it means "thank you" 

Thank you has a few variabilities;
*
Sağol* - Thank you (*sağol* is informal, general use - if you are talking to someone you see the first time or someone important just to be kind you should say *"sağolun"*)
*
Teşekkür ederim* - I thank You (formal the same)
*Teşekkürler* - Thanks (formal the same)
*Çok Teşekkür ederim* - Thank you very much. (formal the same)
*Çok Teşekkürler* - Thanks a lot. (formal the same)


----------



## mælström

i think "thanks babe" would be satisfactory


----------

